

Who's coming to Silicon Valley - kamilszybalski
https://twitter.com/pmarca/status/475757738656411648

======
kamilszybalski
And some interesting observations posted by M. Andreessen:

\- One third of Silicon Valley startups are founded by Indian-Americans.

\- As of 2010, Asian-Americans are the majority of Silicon Valley tech
workforce: 50% vs 40% for Caucasians.

\- Silicon Valley is a powerful successful example of the "melting pot"
theory: ignore origin and ethnicity, come together to do big things.

